# Where to find RTV 103 and RTV 108 silicone, structural/tank builder silicone



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Everyone always recommends GE I silicone for most applications but unfortunately its only good as a sealant rather than an adhesive. So since i am working on an external overflow box, i cant be trusting GEI as structural support. This leaves me looking for RTV 103 (preferably) or RTV 108 silicone. They were formerly GE, but now is mg chemicals.

For those who are like, what the hell is that?! it is food grade and has no toxins or inhibitors in it, making it very safe for aquariums, in fact its what most aquariums are made with. The inside seam of silicone is actually there to protect the good stuff between the glass  So trying to find the silicone im left with only finding the small squeeze tubes locally from electronic shops in vancouver. That poses two problems, 
1: i never go out that way anymore, 
2: i'd prefer the canister that fits in a caulk gun, not a 85ml Squeeze tube

Just to help people out:
RTV 102 = White
RTV 103 = Black
RTV 106 = Red
RTV 108 = Clear

so as to help others i will start listing places that i know have it for sure:

Storefronts:
*MRO Electronic Supply Ltd. Home Page* - Electronics shop in Vancouver - *85ml Tubes only* (White/clear/black)
*Interior Electronics Ltd.* - Electronics shop in Vancouver, Kelowna, and Victoria/Nanaimo - *85ml Tubes, 300ml canisters* (White/clear/black)
*RP Electronics - Test Instruments , Power Supplies , Inverters , Electronic Project Kits and more!* - Electronics shop in Vancouver - *85ml Tubes only* (White/clear/black/red)
*Electronic parts for consumer electronic equipment* - Electronics shop in Vancouver - *85ml Tubes, 300ml Canisters* (White/clear/black/red)

Online Retailers only
*http://www.active123.com* - Electronics - *85ml tubes, 300ml Cartridges* (White/clear/black)

And thats the verified list so far. if you know of a shop in BC, or a canadian online retailer, then post it here, but only if you know they carry any of the 4 RTV products listed. There are several shops throughout bc who are listed as distributers, but they dont have their products listed online for me to verify, so feel free to stop by your small town shop and ask. Common places are Electronics shops, and glass/plastic shops!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

good tips 
for the building aspect of things have you ever tried windshield urethane? that stuff is damn near impossible to remove once its on, you have to cut a windshield out with piano wire its brutal,and then you could seal the inside with the aquarium safe silicone from home hardware fits into caulking guns 
Home Hardware - 3 Pack 300mL Multi-purpose Clear Silicone II Sealant


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Cant help with RTV but...
any Speedy auto glass can get in Nuflex 333 Aquarium silicone
I can get scs1200 here at the local fish store in black or clear


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

no thoughts on the windshield urethane
?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

As John said the Nuflex 333 aquarium silicone is great stuff and it comes in 300 ml tubes that fit in a chaulking gun. most glass shops can get it in for you.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Yea the tech data for it seems to be decent, but its clear only unfortunately


----------

